# Smoking An Oven Mitt



## conchokitty (Jun 24, 2012)

I put on my old kitchen oven mitt yesterday to empty the wood chip tray in my gas smoker while running the darn thing and low and behold it was so hot it scorched my mitt to the point of it smoking. ouch!!! That was hot!

Looks like I need a fire proof mitt...

-----------------------

CCSV 24 I cheat. I read the manuals.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2012)

two words...Welder's Gloves...


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

I use metal tongs if I need to move the chip pan.


----------



## conchokitty (Jun 24, 2012)

Something the manual neglected to mention... Welders Gloves

I'm a believer of that! Another second and that darn mitt would have burst into flames!


----------



## conchokitty (Jun 24, 2012)

Actually I had to go find a pair of pliers to grab the chip tray thingy.

I had to drop it before I got third degree burns.

Thankfully I had put an metal ash bin in front of the smoker for dumping hot ashes into and dumped the whole thing into that.


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 24, 2012)

I use Ove-Gloves that are sold at Walgreens, CVS and on line. I tell all my in-laws what I want for Christmas, Birthdays, etc.... It's always wood chips and Ove-Gloves. (Cheap for the Mother-in-Laws gift to me).

They're great. You can even pick up charcoal brickettes and move them into location. I use them a lot when I'm grilling or moving the briq chimney after they are ready for the fire.

I get enough for presents, I never have to buy them.

Caution: Never pick up anything hot with wet or damp gloves. The heat transfers quickly. Many times you can't get your hand out of the glove before it's a little too late. :)

WC


----------



## conchokitty (Jun 24, 2012)

Ove-Gloves, hummm I'll check my local CVS. thanks for the tip!


----------



## smokinfireman (Jul 3, 2012)

Welders gloves are good, but WILL get hot and burn you. I recommend going to a restaurant or bakery supply store and getting the rubberized 500 degree oven gloves. These will let you handle anything you need to, and will not let grease thru to burn you when you are removing meat from the grill. Great for handling pork that you are intending to pull.I have had mine for about 8 years now, and they were well worth the 50 bucks.


----------



## conchokitty (Jul 4, 2012)

"restaurant or bakery supply store and getting the rubberized 500 degree oven gloves"

Thank you for taking the time to share you insight with a newbie. I will do this.


----------

